# Hibernate "Hello World" Tutorial gesucht



## NatGro (19. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich schon hiermit http://www.java-forum.org/allgemein...utorial-hibernate-mysql-erste-schritte-2.html versucht, jedoch komme ich mit dem dort beschriebenen Tutorial nicht so ganz zurecht.

Ich suche eine Art "Hello World" Tutorial für Hibernate, also eine Step-By-Step Anleitung von der Einrichtung bis zum ersten geschriebenen Datensatz.

Hat da eventuell jemand einen Tip für mich oder kann mir helfen?

Mein Ziel:
Die Einrichtung von Eclipse und Hibernate mit MySQL als DB.


----------



## musiKk (19. Nov 2009)

Die offizielle Doku hat ein Tutorial.


----------



## NatGro (20. Nov 2009)

musiKk hat gesagt.:


> Die offizielle Doku hat ein Tutorial.



Das Tutorial kenne ich bzw. habe ich schon entdeckt, aber z.B. habe ich bei Punkt "1.1.1. Setup" schon die ersten Probleme,
da ich mich mich Maven nicht auskenne und das noch nie benutzt habe.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (20. Nov 2009)

Dann nimm halt kein Maven. Lad dir Hibernate runter, mach die jar und die dependencies in den classpath und gut is. dann weiter mit der hibernate.xml etc


----------



## NatGro (20. Nov 2009)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:


> Dann nimm halt kein Maven. Lad dir Hibernate runter, mach die jar und die dependencies in den classpath und gut is. dann weiter mit der hibernate.xml etc



Danke für den Tip, aber das hilft mir nicht wesentlich weiter.

Ich suche wie gesagt ein Tutorial bzw. eine Step-By-Step Anleitung "für Doofe" wie mich.


----------



## musiKk (20. Nov 2009)

Ohne Eigeninitiative wird das nichts. Absolute Step-by-Step-Anleitungen setzen immer bestimmte Dinge im System voraus und die sind so gut wie nie gegeben. Hier und da kleine Änderungen muss man schon umsetzen können.
Lass die Sache mit Maven/Ant weg, benutze z. B. Eclipse und binde dort das JAR in Dein Projekt ein. Und lass Dich nicht von Fehlern entmutigen. Lernen ist nunmal auch Trial & Error...


----------



## NatGro (20. Nov 2009)

musiKk hat gesagt.:


> ..., benutze z. B. Eclipse und binde dort das JAR in Dein Projekt ein. Und lass ...



OK, dann werde ich mich mal ranhalten.

Welches JAR File brauche ich denn? Bin da gerade etwas ratlos.
Ich bin jetzt gerade hier: Browse Hibernate Files on SourceForge.net


----------



## ARadauer (20. Nov 2009)

Die da Download Hibernate from SourceForge.net (zum Beispiel)


Das schon gesehen? https://www.hibernate.org/152.html

In diesem zip gibts dann die hibernate.jar und unter lib required die jars die du sonst noch brauchst...

Was gibts im optional... c3p0 für den connection pool, der rest.. cache... kannst du dir fürn anfang sparen...

dann sollte das laufen,


----------



## NatGro (20. Nov 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Das schon gesehen? https://www.hibernate.org/152.html



Ja, die Page kenn ich.
Da gehts schon seltsam los, denn dort steht ja z.B. "Read the tutorial, work with the source code in the /doc/tutorial/ directory of the Hibernate package."

In welchem Paket ich "/doc/tutorial" finde konnte ich bisher noch nicht feststellen.
Ich hab jetzt erstmal das von Dir empfohlene Paket herunter geladen.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (20. Nov 2009)

Eigentlich ists ja egal was fehlt. Hau die hibernate.jar rein. mach das hibernate tutorial durch (der init eben) und starte alles.
--> ClassNotFoundException ist die Folge oder so... naja ne class fehlt.. google, jar finden, saugen, in den classpath.
goto 1.
(Trial and Error) bis es passt ;-)


----------

